#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: Ν.4030/11, Θεσσαλονίκη, 02.07.2012

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Δευτέρα, 2 Ιουλίου 2012, 07:00μμ
*Πού:* Θεσσαλονίκη, ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, Μ. Αλεξάνδρου 49, αμφιθέατρο ισογείου
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0¤

*Θέμα:* Ν.4030/11, νέος τρόπος έκδοσης αδειών δόμησης, ελέγχου κατασκευών και λοιπές διατάξεις

*Διοργανωτές:* ΕλΕΜ

*Εισηγητές:* Σιόγκα Όλγα, Διπλ. Αρχιτέκτων Μηχανικός

Θα ακολουθήσει ενημέρωση για προβλήματα του κλάδου.

*Πληροφορίες:*
Αντιβαλίδης Παναγιώτης
τηλ.: 2310.420.888
fax: 2310.317.527
κινητό: 6945.235.485
email: antivalidis@yahoo.gr

----------

